# Help on identification



## s2k4mee (Mar 24, 2004)

Hiya, I just bought a piranha today, but it had no identification and it was very active, which is why I bought him/her. He is still active to this moment, which is very good, yay. But I need help identifying the specie. here is the link to the pics

http://photos.yahoo.com/newpiranha

any help would be much appreciated. thank you inadvance to those that help. thanks


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Beautiful fish









My cousin and I think it is a P. Natt...


----------



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

P. Natt AKA common Red Belly


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

P. Natteri

and a good looking one at that.


----------



## s2k4mee (Mar 24, 2004)

thanks guys


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

That is a great looking natt, amazing color on that guy.


----------



## s2k4mee (Mar 24, 2004)

as long as its not a pacu, im fine with it. I thought most piranhas like being lazy and lay on the gravel, mine never stays on the gravel, he likes moving a lot, but doesn't or havent eaten yet. oh well, im happy


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Even though you know what it is....moving to id forum.


----------

